# Sawmill Poker (& how I found Jimmy Hoffa's remains)



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2015)

I have cracked open a lot of logs. I found a baby T-Rex (still alive) in a big 'ol Cypress. Ran across the Virgin Mary in a Flame Boxelder log one time (just her likeness and a kind note actually ). And what I thought was the one that couldn't be trumped, a concrete box inside a northern White Oak that I bought off eBay which was cut down from the parking lot the Machus Red Fox restaurant in Bloomfield Township, Michigan. 

That was the last place Jimmy Hoffa was ever known to have been seen. Inside the box, there was a dark blue short-sleeve shirt, blue pants, white socks, a pair of black Gucci loafers, and an empty wallet. There was also an urn that was was labeled . . _"JH. You are not so big now. Fa-gitta 'boud it." _There was also an old beat up bugle that looked like it came from WWI. Go figure. 

Well, just when you think you have seen it all, I sawed something out of a stump that I am not sure any of you can top . . . . a Royal Heart Flush. Under most poker rules, there is no higher hand. That's why I want to play sawmill poker because I think I have already won. 



 

I guess y'all are going to want the virgin Mary pic next . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 10 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 5, 2015)

Very cool Kevin! I guess it warmed up there. TA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 5, 2015)

That is awesome but yeah you going to hafta produce Mary for this story to be plausible!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2015)

No it isn't warm that pic is years old.


----------



## Tony (Jan 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I guess y'all are going to want the virgin Mary pic next . . . . .



No pics? Didn't happen


----------



## Tony (Jan 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> No it isn't warm that pic is years old.



Okay, I was wondering. It was 31 here this morning and my understanding is ya'll are colder.


----------



## TimR (Jan 5, 2015)

Looks like you'll be just in time for Valentines Day!


----------



## justallan (Jan 5, 2015)

I want to know more about JH's cement box.
Those are some great looking cookies. The only thing I sawn near that nice were the slabs that I wrecked, so I'm going to fold on my suited royal disaster.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2015)

http://i.Rule #2/hfreUTA.jpg 

I call....with a tree inside a tree.
Does that count?

Reactions: Way Cool 15


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> http://i.Rule #2/hfreUTA.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're showing someone else's hand. Those hearts you see are because I went out and felled them myself. And a single club doesn't trump 5 hearts all from the same tree. Beautiful club though! Who felled it?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2015)

Y'all probably didn't believe me. You have to look close . . .







Did you see her? I sent the image off to the FBI's Forensic Imaging Unit lab and they worked their magic on the image and was able to enhance the actual Virgin Mary. They said it wasn't an image of her, but the actual Mother in the flesh. Somehow she's able to appear incarnate, in cellulose. She's in tight with at least one god so it shouldn't be surprising. Anyway here she is after the FBI got hold of her (no one can hide from Efrem Zimbalist Jr. and his G Men) . . . .






I can't show her to you in person because I auctioned her off last year on a Catholic version of eBay.

R.I.P. Efrem





(look I not only hijacked my own thread I hijacked my own POST!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 6, 2015)

I heard auctioning off virginity paid some girls some big bucks. You musta made a killin on that piece! (With a little pun on the piece part...)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah it was righteous dude . . .


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You're showing someone else's hand. ... Who felled it?



I don't know. I found it on Rule #2


----------



## SENC (Jan 6, 2015)

You better hope the pope doesn't get wind of this thread!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2015)

SENC said:


> You better hope the pope doesn't get wind of this thread!



Or the Mossad, especially. Or the Jesuits. Or . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The PenSmith (Feb 15, 2015)

That some insane color !! Makes me salivate .....


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 15, 2015)

Better get all your fish and bread out of the freezer because when I put the word out your going to feed all the pilgrims or sick your dogs on them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

